# pen swap matches



## neon007 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok here they are. Hope everyone is happy. I randomly picked the matches. So here we go:

WOOD:
grumps...tweetfaip
fernhills...bob skio
EricW95...Lostinthewoods
lum4867...broitblat
fritz64...Mark Hix
redfiscsc...curly maple fan
doohboy24...rangair94
louisbry...n7blw
barrels...Landfill Lumber
freedomhouse...vis exp
cigarman...mb757
Towbar15...rlharding
johnkofi...clyhayer
mikemac...Daddy1
MikeinNanaimo...airrat
cowchaser...egerm
jskeen...tseger
hayseedboy...workinforwood
grizzlyss...jptruett
sparhawk...jbburri
kirkfranks...fishshooter
JimBobTucson...ldb2000
sah6139...byounghusband
jdodom...desert1pocket
n4631x...Federman

CAST:
ones...polar bear
neon007...stevers
John Stout...Pentex
mesquiteguy...BRobbins
joseph10s...maxwell smart007
jwalt191...jedgerton

WOOD and CAST:
follow3...Pssherman
blind Squirrel...BryanJon
hughbie...gketell
super dave...capt G
Jay Devin...ozmandus
army turner...carverken
Shawn394...alxe24
sylvanite...1080Wayne

Hope I got all the names right and I hope all have fun. Happy holidays.


----------



## airrat (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Mike in Namaimo, your GeoCode is slightly off.  Else you have been on vacation in Baja Mexico or if your getting so much rain/snow you wish you were there.


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Tom' I give up trying to get that GeoCode. All it did was get me frustrated. I am in Nanaimo on Vancouver Island, BC., Canada, across the water from Vancouver. I would like to go there, but this year I can't go anywhere as I am getting chemo for 6 months, so you could say I'm kind of grounded. Next year 2009, we are planning another Dominican trip. Anyway I see I get the pleasure of swapping pens with you. I'll get busy tomorrow and decide what nice piece of wood I'll use. I don't know what the rules are, or the proper protocall. Do we just surprise each other?
You can email me at Mike@islandchimes.ca.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## rlharding (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Towbar15.

we get to exchange!!!!  I have never done this before so it should be interesting.  Please email me at rlharding@sbcglobal.net


----------



## hughbie (Dec 9, 2007)

gketell.  well well well, here we go!  email me and we'll discuss our options
looking forward to doing this!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2007)

BryanJon, 

PM sent!


----------



## ones (Dec 9, 2007)

Polarbear1, I sent you an email. Looking forward to the pen swap.


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> BryanJon,
> 
> PM sent!




Hello Blind Squirrel, just got up having some coffee, and going to get that pm right now!
Bryan


----------



## gketell (Dec 9, 2007)

Interesting, I was expecting to trade with two people, one for wood and one for plastic.

Hughbie, I'll send you and email shortly.
This should be fun!!

GK


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well Shawn394 we are partners.Lets get the motors turning. Here is my E-Mail alxe24@prodigy.net lets get in touch.


----------



## cigarman (Dec 9, 2007)

OK Mark-mb757.  e-mail sent lets have fun.


----------



## shawn394 (Dec 9, 2007)

alxe24 glad to hear from you.  Email sent.  I look forward to seeing what we exchange.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Shawn
Remember NO alien help with the pen


----------



## shawn394 (Dec 9, 2007)

Now you know why my pens have such a "glowing" finish.


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 10, 2007)

BTW folks, 

What is the best way (price and dependability) to ship this one pen?


----------



## stevers (Dec 10, 2007)

USPS Priority. $4.60. Only way I ship.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 11, 2007)

i argee 100%


----------



## pentex (Dec 11, 2007)

Need to contact John Stout. Looked in the members site and cannot find him. Help.


----------



## cigarman (Dec 11, 2007)

Check for johnstout under the j's on the bottom of page 5.


----------



## pentex (Dec 11, 2007)

Tom, thanks.


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 14, 2007)

curlymaplefan--- email sent---


----------



## rlharding (Dec 14, 2007)

Still haven't heard from towbar15.


----------



## Towbar15 (Dec 18, 2007)

rlharding,

Sorry i just got back into country. I emailed you my address just a minute ago. 

Jerry


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 17, 2008)

EricW95, sent you a PM....looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## cdcarter (Jan 18, 2008)

Darn, I didn't get matched. Thought I threw my hat in ... oh well, next round.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 18, 2008)

Carl, I was away when this got rolling and did not put my name in but if your interested I'm always up for a swap. let me know.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 18, 2008)

Am I sad, missed the pen swap...  [:0][:I]


----------



## cdcarter (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> 
> Carl, I was away when this got rolling and did not put my name in but if your interested I'm always up for a swap. let me know.



Sure, let's do it. I'm not very good though, so you can back out if you like -- or just send me a lousy one!


----------



## simomatra (Jan 23, 2008)

I missed this onebut will be in the next one for sure

currently running one in Australia on an International flavour so its keeping me busy at the moment Draw date Australia day


----------

